# Reducir voltaje con un transistor



## alete666 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hola gente, tengo una fuente de 28VCD ≈ 400mA de salida hice un circuito a parte para regularlo y ya está listo, ahora me hice una herramienta casera (una agujereadora) en lo cual la hago funcionar con 13v, pero si quisiera bajar los 28 al voltaje que necesito se me hace calorcito dentro del cajoncito, y eso; pero hice un diseño de bajarlo con un transistor, una resistencia y un capacitor; funcionará sin problemas??? con un transistor S8050 me viene al pelo porque admite hasta 500mA no es asi???
(aclaro que tengo transistores sacados de una pantalla de pc y ahi tengo uno de 700mA.
Gracias!!!


----------



## miguelus (Sep 16, 2016)

Buenos días.

Lo que has "Diseñado" es un Regulador Serie, la tensión de salida por el Emisor dependerá de la Resistencia de 150KΩ, de la ganancia del Transistor (Beta), y de resistencia de carga, como verás es algo completamente incontrolable.

Si lo que necesitas son 12VCC, hay formas más sencillas de hacerlo   ¿has pensado en utilizar un LM7812?

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2016)

Ese no es buen sistema, así no regulas nada de nada por tres motivos al menos; ni sabes la beta del transistor ni sabes el consumo ni sabes la corriente de base, porque depende de los dos anteriores y de mas cosas...
Usa un regulador de tensión que está pensado para eso.
En todo caso usa un zener, que no me gusta mucho pero da una tensión constante


----------



## papirrin (Sep 16, 2016)

si es una perforadora yo lo haria con pwm.


----------



## alete666 (Sep 16, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> si es una perforadora yo lo haria con pwm.



si eso habia hecho, pero si alguien toqueteara el potenciometro justo cuando estoy agujereando, se me termina fundiendo el motor????





Scooter dijo:


> Ese no es buen sistema, así no regulas nada de nada por tres motivos al menos; ni sabes la beta del transistor ni sabes el consumo ni sabes la corriente de base, porque depende de los dos anteriores y de mas cosas...
> Usa un regulador de tensión que está pensado para eso.
> En todo caso usa un zener, que no me gusta mucho pero da una tensión constante




Nombre - S8050
hFe (Gc) Min - 85
hFe (Gc) Max - 300
VCB - 40v
VCE - 25v
VEB - 5v
Ic Colector - 500mA
Pot. Trabajo - 625mW
.

Nombre - C1008
hFe (Gc) Min - 40
hFe (Gc) Max - 400
VCB - 80v
VCE - 60v
VEB - 8v
Ic Colector - 700mA
Pot. Trabajo - 800mW
.
Me habia guiado por esto, esta incompleto???



miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo que has "Diseñado" es un Regulador Serie, la tensión de salida por el Emisor dependerá de la Resistencia de 150KΩ, de la ganancia del Transistor (Beta), y de resistencia de carga, como verás es algo completamente incontrolable.
> 
> ...



Entonces me la jugaria con el LM??? usaria un disipador chico?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2016)

Es que el circuito no vale para nada, está mal, que se le va a hacer.
NO sabes el hfe porque _"entre 40 y 400"_ es lo mismo que no decir nada, es como yo, que mido entre medio metro y tres metros... ¿Sabes lo que mido? no
NO sabes Vce porque no sabes el punto de trabajo
No sabes Vcb porque sigues sin saber el punto de trabajo.
Ese circuito no se sostiene un segundo. Es lo que hay.

PWM es tu amigo, lo demás quemar energía.


----------



## alete666 (Sep 16, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Es que el circuito no vale para nada, está mal, que se le va a hacer.
> NO sabes el hfe porque _"entre 40 y 400"_ es lo mismo que no decir nada, es como yo, que mido entre medio metro y tres metros... ¿Sabes lo que mido? no
> NO sabes Vce porque no sabes el punto de trabajo
> No sabes Vcb porque sigues sin saber el punto de trabajo.
> ...



o sea tengo dos caminos para elegir, el pwm o el LM7812?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2016)

alete666 dijo:


> si eso habia hecho, pero si alguien toqueteara el potenciometro justo cuando estoy agujereando, se me termina fundiendo el motor???? . . .


*No* coloques potenciómetro, sino un par de resistencias pre-calculadas


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 16, 2016)

En principio como para mejorar la cosa yo pondría un diodo zener de 13V entre la base del transistor y masa, asi obtendrías a la salida una tensión de aproximadamente 12,3V. De todas formas el transistor S8050 si bien soporta 500mA, pero al usarlo como regulador serie ya no te sirve, porque la potencia que soporta son 625mW. O sea, supongamos que tu motorcito consume 100mA por decir algo y tu Vin = 28V, entonces como Vout =12,3V la Vce = 15,7V por lo que la potencia que cae en el transistor es P = V*I = 15,7V*100mA = 1,57W con lo cual el transistor en poco tiempo (segundo) morira frito.


----------



## alete666 (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *No* coloques potenciómetro, sino un par de resistencias pre-calculadas



tengo una bolsita llena de resistencias variables pequeñasa y grandecitas, vos decis de calibrar alguna y dejarla ya calculada adentro de la caja para que no se toque?
De ser asi me alivias





juanma2468 dijo:


> En principio como para mejorar la cosa yo pondría un diodo zener de 13V entre la base del transistor y masa, asi obtendrías a la salida una tensión de aproximadamente 12,3V. De todas formas el transistor S8050 si bien soporta 500mA, pero al usarlo como regulador serie ya no te sirve, porque la potencia que soporta son 625mW. O sea, supongamos que tu motorcito consume 100mA por decir algo y tu Vin = 28V, entonces como Vout =12,3V la Vce = 15,7V por lo que la potencia que cae en el transistor es P = V*I = 15,7V*100mA = 1,57W con lo cual el transistor en poco tiempo (segundo) morira frito.



imaginate bajarlo con una resistencia sola me da como 5w y no quiero tanto calor adentro de la caja  asi que imaginate tmb cuando empiece a tocar la base de un material a agujerear, se me prende fuego la caja por la potencia que hago con el motor 
lo que pasa es que la caja donde tengo funcionando la fuente es chiquita casera, y bueno, adentro tiene un espacio reducido para los circuitos; por eso queria hacerle algo chiquito


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 16, 2016)

alete666 dijo:
			
		

> imaginate bajarlo con una resistencia sola me da como 5w y no quiero  tanto calor adentro de la caja  asi que imaginate tmb cuando empiece a  tocar la base de un material a agujerear, se me prende fuego la caja  por la potencia que hago con el motor
> lo que pasa es que la caja donde tengo funcionando la fuente es chiquita  casera, y bueno, adentro tiene un espacio reducido para los circuitos;  por eso queria hacerle algo chiquito


Esta bien, pero creo que agregar un diodo zener a tu circuito no va a modificar demasido el tamaño, tiene un tamaño muy pequeño. De todas formas, el transistor que pretendes usar no te sirve por que se te va a quemar por exceso de potencia, por si no se entendio en mi anterior post. Tienes que usar un transistor un poco más grande, tipo un BD137.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 16, 2016)

Haz un regulador Black, es conmutado, usa pocos componentes, con lo valores adecuados tiene rendimiento del 90%.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2016)

Hola.

Si usas transistor, resistencia, o lo que sea vas a disipar los 5W.
Solo con un regulador switching puedes disipar menos vatios.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Mira aquí: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm1575.pdf


----------



## alete666 (Sep 16, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si usas transistor, resistencia, o lo que sea vas a disipar los 5W.
> Solo con un regulador switching puedes disipar menos vatios.
> ...



En el L1 tengo, pero es de 30mH. Servirá  igual???


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2016)

Hola.

No te sirve esa bobina, ya que 30mH = 30,000uH.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luismc (Sep 17, 2016)

alete666 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo una fuente de 28VCD ≈ 400mA de salida hice un circuito a parte para regularlo y ya está listo, ahora me hice una herramienta casera (una agujereadora) en lo cual la hago funcionar con 13v, pero si quisiera bajar los 28 al voltaje que necesito se me hace calorcito dentro del cajoncito, y eso; pero hice un diseño de bajarlo con un transistor, una resistencia y un capacitor; funcionará sin problemas??? con un transistor S8050 me viene al pelo porque admite hasta 500mA no es asi???
> (aclaro que tengo transistores sacados de una pantalla de pc y ahi tengo uno de 700mA.
> Gracias!!!



Tal como está el circuito, el transistor no actúa como tal. Me explico. Si cortocircuitamos el colector y la base, la unión Base-Colector es como si no existiese. El transistor se convierte en un mero diodo, en este caso el formado por la unión Base-Emisor. La caída de tensión va a ser siempre la propia de dicha unión (que es un diodo) y por tanto igual a la barrera de potencial de la unión PN que es en torno a los famosos 0,6-0,7 V y que irá variando un poco en función de las ecuaciones de Ebers-Moll que da IC en función de Vbe. 
El circuito funcionaría igual si cambiamos el transistor por un diodo. La resistencia de base sobra puesto que el transistor no va a entrar nunca en saturación como tal, porque ya no es un transistor sino un mero diodo.
Como la potencia máxima del transistor está limitada a unos 600mW, puede manejar aproximadamente 1A de corriente como máximo o la que especifique la hoja de datos (que no he mirado) 
El circuito en sí lo único que hace es proporcionar una caída de tensión que la da Vbe y que dependerá de la temperatura y la corriente que circule. Es un divisor de tensión del que no sabemos a ciencia cierta sus parámetros de salida pues está en función del punto de trabajo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 17, 2016)

Veo que llevamos ni se el tiempo discutiendo sobre la tensión cuando el problema, me parce a mi, es que a esa fuente le falta corriente y bastante.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 17, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Veo que llevamos ni se el tiempo discutiendo sobre la tensión cuando el problema, me parce a mi, es que a esa fuente le falta corriente y bastante.



Habría que ver como de grande es la agujereadora, pero si, con 1A@13V no va a tener bastante fuerza. Yo usaba una bateria de coche y apenas un metro de cable de 2.5mm2 para usar un taladro cuya bateria paso a mejor vida, y aun asi el cable se calentaba al rato de estar usando el taladro.


----------



## alete666 (Sep 19, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Habría que ver como de grande es la agujereadora, pero si, con 1A@13V no va a tener bastante fuerza. Yo usaba una bateria de coche y apenas un metro de cable de 2.5mm2 para usar un taladro cuya bateria paso a mejor vida, y aun asi el cable se calentaba al rato de estar usando el taladro.



http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzA2WDgwMA==/z/D78AAOSwpRRWpQ5O/$_35.JPG es este motorcito


----------



## palurdo (Sep 19, 2016)

En ese caso puedes hacer el black regulator limitado en corriente, es fácil de hacer y seguramente ya tienes los componentes en casa.







Los BC337 los puedes sustituir perfectamente por los S8050, y el BC327 por el S8550. Eso si, mira el datasheet de los transistores que uses para respetar el patillaje. La bobina la puedes hacer con cualquier toroide de mediano tamaño (como el ancho del dedo pulgar) y le das unas 80 vueltas (si no caben todas, pues las que quepan, pero minimo 50), del hilo esmaltado que tengas pero que no sea ni muy fino ni muy gordo.


----------



## alete666 (Sep 19, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> En ese caso puedes hacer el black regulator limitado en corriente, es fácil de hacer y seguramente ya tienes los componentes en casa.
> 
> http://www.romanblack.com/smps/3tran_br.gif
> 
> Los BC337 los puedes sustituir perfectamente por los S8050, y el BC327 por el S8550. Eso si, mira el datasheet de los transistores que uses para respetar el patillaje. La bobina la puedes hacer con cualquier toroide de mediano tamaño (como el ancho del dedo pulgar) y le das unas 80 vueltas (si no caben todas, pues las que quepan, pero minimo 50), del hilo esmaltado que tengas pero que no sea ni muy fino ni muy gordo.



me faltaria la mitad, y mas el inductor


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 19, 2016)

Utiliza el mismo diagrama que subiste en el post #1, solo cambia el transistor por un TIP120, la resistencia R1 por una de 6.8K y otra extra del mismo valor (6.8K) conectada de base a tierra (GND).

Las resistencias harán el trabajo de divisor de tensión y dicho voltaje será la referencia de base. El voltaje de salida será cercano a los 12V (si el voltaje de entrada es de 28V). La corriente de salida max. será de 1A.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Utiliza el mismo diagrama que subiste en el post #1, solo cambia el transistor por un TIP120, la resistencia R1 por una de 6.8K y otra extra del mismo valor (6.8K) conectada de base a tierra (GND).
> 
> Las resistencias harán el trabajo de divisor de tensión y dicho voltaje será la referencia de base. El voltaje de salida será cercano a los 12V (si el voltaje de entrada es de 28V). La corriente de salida max. será de 1A.



Si, claro, entran 400mA pero salen 1A.

Eso sería posible con una fuente conmutada, pero no es el caso de lo que estáis hablando.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 20, 2016)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Si, claro, entran 400mA pero salen 1A.
> 
> Eso sería posible con una fuente conmutada, pero no es el caso de lo que estáis hablando.


Creo que lo que el compañero Ruben90 quizo decir es que como máximo podrá entregar 1A si es que a la entrada se le pusiera una fuente que sea capaz de entregarla. Como el amigo ya nos mencionó que el trafo como mucho entrega 400mA la limitación vendrá por ese lado y no por el transistor serie.


----------



## alete666 (Sep 20, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Utiliza el mismo diagrama que subiste en el post #1, solo cambia el transistor por un TIP120, la resistencia R1 por una de 6.8K y otra extra del mismo valor (6.8K) conectada de base a tierra (GND).
> 
> Las resistencias harán el trabajo de divisor de tensión y dicho voltaje será la referencia de base. El voltaje de salida será cercano a los 12V (si el voltaje de entrada es de 28V). La corriente de salida max. será de 1A.



R1 conectada en serie al colector??? o conectada a la base, y otra q salga de la base al GND





ruben90 dijo:


> Utiliza el mismo diagrama que subiste en el post #1, solo cambia el transistor por un TIP120, la resistencia R1 por una de 6.8K y otra extra del mismo valor (6.8K) conectada de base a tierra (GND).
> 
> Las resistencias harán el trabajo de divisor de tensión y dicho voltaje será la referencia de base. El voltaje de salida será cercano a los 12V (si el voltaje de entrada es de 28V). La corriente de salida max. será de 1A.



algo asi, dirás?


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 20, 2016)

Si eso mismo te dijo, y lo que yo te habia dicho era poner un zener entre base y gnd de 13V en ves de una resistencia, ya que la tensión no es muy estable con una resistencia debido a variaciones que pueda tener la entrada, en cambio con el zener por más que la tensión de entrada te varie la salida no lo hará.


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 20, 2016)

Si, exactamente. Prueba conectando una carga pequeña para determinar su voltaje de salida (como un led), y ve aumentandola. Como la referencia de voltaje de base son resistencias, y estas pueden variar debido a su tolerancia y otros factores, la salida puede variar entre 11V y 13V.

Si no tienes resistencias de 6.8k, prueba con unas de 10k.


----------



## alete666 (Sep 20, 2016)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Si eso mismo te dijo, y lo que yo te habia dicho era poner un zener entre base y gnd de 13V en ves de una resistencia, ya que la tensión no es muy estable con una resistencia debido a variaciones que pueda tener la entrada, en cambio con el zener por más que la tensión de entrada te varie la salida no lo hará.



si de todas formas vivir encendido la agujereadora no va a estar; talvez varie un poquito su velocidad pero lo que era mi punto final era hacerlo funcionar a 12v; y como me detectaba con mis calculos una potencia superior a 4w ya me daria mucho calor dentro de la cajita q es chica y me sirve como fuentesita de laboratorio para circuitos pequeños (para testear), ahora veré en el proto que tal disita el TIP120  de todas maneras.... GRACIAS gente. y con todo respeto me levanto de la silla y  a los q me ayudaron, ayudan y me guian en este apartado nuevo en casa  



otro calculo asi de pasada que le hice; es que las resistencias son de 1/4w


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola.

Otra opción:



Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## alete666 (Sep 20, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Otra opción:
> 
> ...



Lo tendré en cuenta ElAficionado, pero por el momento me voy a poner en el testeo del que Ruben9D me guió 
Igualmente gracias


----------

